# Fruitella Fruit Gums



## Beck S (May 15, 2018)

Have discovered Fruitella Sugar Free Fruit Gums, and they actually taste very nice.  Obviously, comes with the usual polyol warning so don't have too many, but they satisfy my chewy sweet craving now.


----------



## Northerner (May 15, 2018)

Where did you get them from @Beck S ?


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 15, 2018)

I must search these out.  I get sugar free fruit drops from Aldi.  They are hard boiled sweets, but very nice.


----------



## Beck S (May 15, 2018)

Tescos have them, they're £1ish I think.  The first bag I bought lasted me a week or so.


----------



## Sally W (May 16, 2018)

Beck S said:


> Have discovered Fruitella Sugar Free Fruit Gums, and they actually taste very nice.  Obviously, comes with the usual polyol warning so don't have too many, but they satisfy my chewy sweet craving now.


I like these @Beck S. Definitely don’t eat too many. They are quite moreish. I speak from experience


----------



## Beck S (May 16, 2018)

I am very weary that I'm eating and drinking a lot more stuff with sweeteners in these days, so I'm trying my best to be restrained!  These taste good though so it'll be hard.


----------

